# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  1st Asia Cup Young Koi Show 2012.

## abiserpong



----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

Dengan terbentuknya tim panitia 1st Asia Cup Young  Koi Show pada hari Jumat, 20 April lalu, maka kami ZNA Bandung ingin meng-update details untuk show ini. Sebelum nya, kami ucapkan terima kasih kepada Om Abi yg telah memulai thread ini terlebih dulu.

*Beberapa highlights dan hal yg berbeda di 1st* *Asia** Cup Young Koi Show:*

*Size up to 70cm**Shiro Utsuri dipindah menjadi Category      B**Ada** nya Category C (penjelasan di bawah)**Voting by  20-30 Pure Hobbyists untuk memilih Super      Mini Champion (Details to be updated)**Total Prizes Worth Rp. 350.000.000,-**Doorprize: 8 Buah Sepeda Motor dan 8      Buah Black* *Berry*

  Official Poster Sementara (Ada beberapa kesalahan dan detail yg kurang, terutama pada pembagian category):



  Untuk pertama kalinya,  kami juga mau memperkenalkan Category C sebagai perpanjangan dari Category B/ Melati Prize seiring dengan bertambah nya 2 category yaitu Botan Prize dan Tsubaki Prize pada All Japan Koi Show 2012 lalu. Penambahan ini bertujuan untuk membuat penjurian yg lebih fair terhadap beberapa varietas. Demikian pembagiannya:

*Category A:*

*Kohaku**Sanke**Showa*
*Category B:*

*Shiro Utsuri**Kin-Ginrin A**Kin-Ginrin B**Hikari-Moyomono**Goshiki**Koromo**Doitsu**Kawarimono**Tancho (masih dipertimbangkan antara      Category B/C)*
*Category C:*

*Asagi**Shusui**Bekko**Hi/Ki-Utsurimono**Hikari-Mujimono**Hikari-Utsurimono*
    List of  Main Prizes for 3 Categories (A,B,C):

Super       Mini Champion (up to 15cm) – Rp.5.000.000,-Mini       Champion (16-20cm) – Rp.5.000.000,-Baby       Champion (21-30cm) – Rp.5.000.000,-Junior       Champion (31-40cm) – Rp.5.000.000,-Young       Champion (41-50cm)Adult       Champion (51-60cm)Male       Champion (61-70cm)Grand       Champion  (61-70cm)

  Other Major Prizes:

Best      in Size A,B,C for 13 Size Categories (Up to 15bu – 70bu)Best      in Variety Awards for 18 VarietiesJuara      1-5 for 13 Size Categories of Each Variety

*Doorprize: 8 Buah Sepeda Motor dan 8 Buah Black* *Berry*

  Mohon dukungan dari teman2 dan rekan2 di forum. Thx.

  Best Regards,

  Tim Panitia 1st Asia Cup Young Koi Show

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

*Mantaap..!*

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zenkurn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

> Huaaaaa...amsiong...ochiba masih ketemu goshiki...=D=))º°˚ ˚°º≈HAHAhº=D=)) HAHAº°˚ ˚°º≈=D=))º°˚ ˚°=))Hüªªhüª=))hüªª=)) ...tetap semangat...


Justru gara2 di Kawarimono ada Ochiba makanya masih masuk B om. Hehehe  :Peace: .

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

> Pilkada DKI kapan ?


kl kata abang yg pake baju kotak-kotak tgl 20 september pak

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Suasana di sekitar luar gedung arena Show, Sabtu 22 September 2012,

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> owner ikan selain indonesia ga ada


Emg uakeh duite wong indo.... Hahahahhaa

----------

